
Argos – BitBar like – Gnome Shell extensions async scripting creator tool - vanous
https://github.com/p-e-w/argos
======
davidgould
I just read this and it looks pretty cool, I'll try it. Now that Ubuntu is
going back to GNOME maybe it will get more interest.

